

Anatomy of a failed rendition - mgunes
http://booktwo.org/notebook/anatomy-failed-rendition-ifa-muaza/

======
pmorici
I don't quite understand; why are they calling this a rendition? The guy was
originally from Nigeria and they were trying to return him there.

~~~
yetanotherphd
I second this question. My understanding was that rendition was the forcible
transfer of a person by the US to the intelligence agency of a third country
(where they were likely to be tortured). This case is a person whose claim of
asylum has been refused, being returned to their country of origin. These are
two very different issues

~~~
kintamanimatt
You're thinking of extraordinary rendition.

------
nl
_just before Amazon sucked all the air out of rational discourse with its
absurd PR flim-flam about drone deliveries_

WT _F_ does that have to do with anything? I'm sorry, but to start a serious
article with a self-righteous complaint about something totally unrelated in
anyway to what the article is talking about annoyed me beyond belief.

I'm surprised the article also didn't complain about Nelson Mandela being so
discourteous to die over the weekend too.

 _an aircraft with the registration G-WIRG, an Embraer Legacy private jet,
arriving and leaving on the same day.... Embraer, the Brazilian manufacturer
of G-WIRG, also produces the R-99, a military variant of the Legacy, used for
remote sensing and AWACS missions. Brazil uses such jets to patrol the
controversial Amazon Surveillance System, while the Greek Air Force deployed
an R-99 to monitor the no-fly zone over Libya in 2011. Embraer recently
announced it would start building drones._

Wow, even the plane manufacturer is in on the conspiracy!

 _We don’t know how far G-WIRG got.... what strange manoeuvres along
designated air corridors between and across nations, climbing and banking to
avoid thunderheads and moral accountability._

Seriously. It actually says "Climbing and banking to avoid avoid thunderheads
and _moral accountability_." The drama is overwhelming.

Also, this isn't a rendition[1], it's just a "normal" deportation. One might
not agree with it, but calling it something that it isn't lessens the impact
that real rendition cases have.

Edit: actually, I'm wrong about this. It is a rendition[2], just not an
extraordinary rendition. I still think using the term "rendition" lessens the
impact of the illegal practice of extraordinary rendition.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extraordinary_rendition](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extraordinary_rendition)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rendition_(law)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rendition_\(law\))

~~~
mgunes
> _WTF does that have to do with anything?_

The author has been writing / working on the implications of drone
technologies regularly in various contexts for the past few years. He didn't
dedicate a separate piece to the Amazon news at the time, _and_ the political
underpinnings of drones (which he has most often dealt with in the military
context) and extraordinary / unjust rendition are not at all unrelated.

~~~
nl
I understand the author is interested in military drones. But that doesn't
mean that Amazon's annoucement has _anything at all_ to do with the story he
is trying to write.

------
gnoway
The story names the victim as Ifa Musawa. The correct spelling is apparently
'Isa Muazu'.

While not quite the point of the article, I'm wondering why they didn't just
grant him asylum?

~~~
zzleeper
It seems the Home Secretary (Theresa May) is trying to pose as a hardliner
against immigration (maybe wants to be the next Thatcher...)

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/immigration/10495965/...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/immigration/10495965/Cap-
numbers-of-immigrants-from-European-Union-says-Theresa-May.html)

[http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/dec/02/theresa-
may-h...](http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/dec/02/theresa-may-hunger-
striker-deportation-ifa-muaza-asylum)

Probably someone from Britain can comment more when they wake up

~~~
adamnemecek
Could he try applying for asylum somewhere else?

~~~
lostlogin
Given that he sounds 3/4 dead and court orders are being ignored, I doubt he
can manage. My opinion of the UK has been in free fall since the cattle-prods-
for-use-on-humans exports a few years back (I can't find a good link right
now), this hardly helps.

